# Philippians 4:8



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2005)

Thought for the day:

Finally, brethren, whatsoever things are true, whatsoever things are honest, whatsoever things are just, whatsoever things are pure, whatsoever things are lovely, whatsoever things are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, think on these things. Philippians 4.8


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 1, 2005)

True, honest, just, and pure! I'm thinking about my Lord and Savior.


----------



## Herald (Oct 1, 2005)

This is a verse that I should write on an index card and place on the visor of my car. I need to remember this daily.


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 1, 2005)

This is one of my favorite verses! (of course, it seems I find myself saying that about all of them!) :bigsmile:

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 14, 2006)

* bump *


----------

